# Polarized safety glasses for hunting?



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

A month ago I took a bungee cord hook in the right eyeball and damaged the iris, which effectively kept me out of the end of the archery elk and deer seasons. At this point the pupil on the eye that I aim with is about 4 times the size of normal in direct sunlight, which blinds me pretty good unless I'm wearing sunglasses. 

The question I have is, has anyone seen polarized safety glasses for hunting? Something low profile, preferably camo and maybe even camo on the lenses themselves? Gonna stick a cow in the extended even if it kills me.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I bought some at Walmart for $5 a few weeks ago.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Check out the edge lineup they are z81 rated for safety. And come in multiple variations including camo. Pretty cheap to 20-30$. And last quit a while. You can find them at any contractor supply store AIRGAS, industrial supply electrical supply shops. Airgas has the best prices though


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks Clarq and hazmat, I'll check it out.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I picked some up at Lowes not too long ago. About $40 if I remember right.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Any plastic lenses glasses that are polarized will almost certainly pass the Ansi standards for safety glasses. I have used the el cheapo polarized glasses for years and they work just fine. I got 3 pair from wally world a couple of years ago for like 5 bucks each.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I have the Bolle Anaconda's in realtree camo. I really like them, but they are a little more expensive than a lot of sunglasses.

https://www.amazon.com/Bolle-12034-BOL-parent-Anaconda-Sunglasses/dp/B01FKYDC64


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the eye injury. It seems there have been a few others on here that have had similar experiences with those bungee cords. I use them all the time in my duck boat and they scare the hell out of me. Believe me I know what it is like to not see after having a detached retina and 7 surgeries to repair it. Good luck with the glasses!


----------

